

CNN's 360° video of Port-au-Prince - dandelany
http://www.cnn.com/interactive/2010/01/world/haiti.360/index.html

======
dandelany
Really amazing. Anyone have any idea how this was done? There's no way they
(or I) have the bandwidth stream 360° video, they must have some server that
pieces together the frames of video I'm requesting on the fly? Or is it just
really good compression?

~~~
noonespecial
You actually do. Its just a big flat video (albeit panoramic) that's mapped by
the flash widget onto a dome.

I have 15Mbit service here. The entire thing downloaded in about 20 seconds
and did not request any more data no matter what I did with the mouse.

Its just high compression and not overly high resolution. It probably _could_
be though judging from the hardware that makes these videos. That's where the
real magic is. I think I'd pay good money to get an hour or so in HD on a dvd.

I'm already thinking about how to tape my iphone to a hat so that it will
follow my head movements...

